# Lifelike Challenge 2008



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Guy's This year LifeLike is sponsoring the first of what I hope will be many Annual LifeLike Challenge Races. It will be held in conjunction with the HOPRA Nationals at Lucky Bob's Raceway In Milwaukee June 12th at 6:00 pm. All entrants will race and keep a LL T-chassis car(provided). Also you will get a LL Challenge box sticker and pin (see Photo's). There will be race sets as prizes as well as trophies all donated by Walthers/Lifelike. I'm looking forward to this race as a challenge to drivers and racers of all ages and experience. Come and be a part of the Historic First Lifelike Challenge.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

This is awesome from so many angles. I really appreciate the HOPRA leadership reaching out to attract novice racers and getting a manufacturer who is at the entry point for a lot of newer and younger racers involved in a big event like this. 

Too Cool.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Neo, Whats the race format & rules??


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Blu---- cars will be randomly drawn. There will be a 2 minute round robin with the top 8 totals going into the semis. 3 minute semi, winners and top 2 totals go into a 4 minute main. Hope you can make it.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Sounds like fun.Far as keeping the car,they do make good lane cleaners.
Then you don't have to break in the lanes with your good stuff.


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

:woohoo:lane cleaners they are not! Tape on a lexan can-am body and some good $2.00 silicones and change the crown to a 20 tooth and they are as fast as $100. super stocks. Awsome Speed for a $15.00 car.:thumbsup:


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

These wil be box stock out of the package with no changes to rear tires or gears??


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Blu--- the cars will have only dbl flanged rims with slip-ons as the only change.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Neorules..... Can the Racers use there own flanged rims & tires?? Or are they all set the same from Walthers Techs?


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Blu---- cars will be set.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY (May 8, 2008)

Looking Foward To That Race, Hope To Bring 6 New People To Race In That Class From The Raceway


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Good job Moe!! You are a first class promoter. I'm looking forward to meeting you and your racers.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Guys-- just found out there's a good possibility some New Car of Tomorrow samples will be displayed at this race. Word is that the car is slightly narrower and has thinner plastic so should be lighter than last years bodies.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Just decided to get more cars for the race. Looks like we could have a solid BIG field for this race. More pin are also on the way. Remember: You"ll never get a second chance to be a part of the Historic first LIfeLike Challenge!!!


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Anyone besides Moe and his guys planning on attending in MIlwaukee for your first HOPRA Nats?


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

Sounds great Neo.


----------

